# Afternoon tea at the Midland in Morecambe 20th October anyone?



## Shirl (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm going to go. I may even have a cocktail or two afterwards, or not if I drive rather than train. cyberfairy will come along at some point too.
Anyone fancy long us? I have no idea of a date though. Could be a Monday, Thursday, Saturday or Sunday for me


----------



## killer b (Sep 29, 2013)

Definitely. Sundays best for me, but I may be able to swing another day (are kids welcome if Saturday?)


----------



## Shirl (Sep 29, 2013)

killer b said:


> Definitely. Sundays best for me, but I may be able to swing another day (are kids welcome if Saturday?)


I guess Saturday or Sunday is best. I work alternate Sat/Sun now but so long as I'm off I don't mind which.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 29, 2013)

Prob weekend best for us- Killer B- have taken kid to Rotunda bar on a weekend but not to the right posh bit with the afternoon teas next door. I think we might pop along for a drink in the Rotunda if not too late rather than ruin other people's fancy teas with my toddler demanding to eat their butter.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 29, 2013)

And lovely idea, Shirl! Already looking forward to having a natter with you with a drink whilst looking at the best view in England.


----------



## killer b (Sep 29, 2013)

Ok, then make it a Sunday. Sundays are shit and could do with being brightened up with afternoon tea in glamorous surroundings anyway.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 29, 2013)

killer b said:


> Ok, then make it a Sunday. Sundays are shit and could do with being brightened up with afternoon tea in glamorous surroundings anyway.


Fantastic, Sunday it is. I'm off next Sunday the 6th ( but already have plans) and then every other Sunday after that.
So 20th October, 3rd November, 17th November, 1st December. 

eta. 3rd November could be a problem for me now I think about it.


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Shirl (Sep 29, 2013)

RedDragon said:


>



Are you coming then?


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 29, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Are you coming then?


Sadly, I'll not be able to make it. 

I was born in Lancaster and visited the Midland often before UrbanSplash fixed it up.


----------



## killer b (Sep 29, 2013)

I used to go raving at the midland in the 90s. Very odd parties.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 29, 2013)

killer b said:


> I used to go raving at the midland in the 90s. Very odd parties.


I once heard a very interesting story about a couple who met at a Midland rave but I can't remember it


----------



## killer b (Sep 29, 2013)

Im sure it was fascinating.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 29, 2013)

killer b said:


> Im sure it was fascinating.


Maybe it'll come back to me..
or not


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 29, 2013)

We used to hold monthly gay disco there until we got kicked out for being too rowdy so decamped to the aquarium on the central pier.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 29, 2013)

I'll bring the teenager to this. I'm up that way watching Dylan in Blackpool one Saturday night soon  WTF I agreed to paying £80 to watch them wheel the old hoover out I don't know but it's a boys trip so if the dates collide that could be a funny after show . Anyways sounds fun


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 30, 2013)

Weekend is best for me too.  October would be good - as there is a chance the weather won't be too bad compared to November onwards.  Remember, I want to build sandcastles so half-decent weather is needed.


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 30, 2013)

I stayed there a few times circa 1980. Lovely building. No idea what it's like now. Hope you all have a great time.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 30, 2013)

So the agenda for the day is...

Arrival at a nice looking station.







A bracing walk along the prom. Tiddly-om-pom-pom.






Donkey racing. Don't forget to bring your straw boater Shirl so we can recreate the photo!






Sandcastles! 
Here's one I made earlier.






Dentist appointment.






And special Midland Hotel rock!






Afternoon tea at the Midland Hotel.






Posh bar.






Without a dress code (I hope!).






The woman in the foreground looks like a waxwork.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 30, 2013)

Sorted then farmerbarleymow


----------



## Shirl (Sep 30, 2013)

How about the 20th October? I can edit the title if it's a goer.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 30, 2013)

That would work for me.


----------



## killer b (Sep 30, 2013)

probably - i've got the kids the first weekend of half term so if that's that weekend it might make things tricky (or i can get a sitter...)


----------



## Shirl (Sep 30, 2013)

killer b said:


> probably - i've got the kids the first weekend of half term so if that's that weekend it might make things tricky (or i can get a sitter...)


I've just realised that I can do the 13th of October as well. Is that any better?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 30, 2013)

I feel violently ill. 

I just gave directions to a tory going to the conference. I was nice to an evil tory! She could have fucking told me at the start of the conversation where she was going, rather than tack it on at the end. 

The shame.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I feel violently ill.
> 
> I just gave directions to a tory going to the conference. I was nice to an evil tory! She could have fucking told me at the start of the conversation where she was going, rather than tack it on at the end.
> 
> The shame.


I'm not sure I want you to come to Morecambe now


----------



## killer b (Sep 30, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I've just realised that I can do the 13th of October as well. Is that any better?


 Nope, 20th is good - half term starts the week after.


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I feel violently ill.
> 
> I just gave directions to a tory going to the conference. I was nice to an evil tory! She could have fucking told me at the start of the conversation where she was going, rather than tack it on at the end.
> 
> The shame.


She might've been on a workfare placement.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 30, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I'm not sure I want you to come to Morecambe now


I'm tainted! 

Unclean, unclean.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 30, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> She might've been on a workfare placement.


Sadly not - very posh voice and well dressed. Definitely Home Counties set.

The place is crawling with the dirty fuckers.


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


>


Wow, people in morecambe are hot, hot, hot - who knew?


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2013)

I'd love to go to this hotel although the Jug Of Tea looks pretty splendid too.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 30, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Wow, people in morecambe are hot, hot, hot - who knew?


I suspect they took a wrong turn on the M6 and ended up there in error.


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm tainted!
> 
> Unclean, unclean.



Tory lick-spittle


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 30, 2013)

Osbourne just mentioned Morecambe in his conference speech.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 30, 2013)

editor said:


> I'd love to go to this hotel although the Jug Of Tea looks pretty splendid too.


 
A good old no frills Northern caf!


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> A good old no frills Northern caf!


I like no-nonsense caffs.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 30, 2013)

The best type - a decent brew is all you need.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 30, 2013)

killer b said:


> Nope, 20th is good - half term starts the week after.


I've just put the 20th in the thread title.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 30, 2013)

editor said:


> I like no-nonsense caffs.


Come to Morecambe then


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 30, 2013)

i'm up for this, tea fear and coffee wobbles permitting 
haven't been to morecambe since i was 11


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 30, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Osbourne just mentioned Morecambe in his conference speech.


 
Yeah, I invited him, as I know Shirl has a crush on him, with the posters on her bedroom wall and all that.  She confessed to me that she'd love to meet her heartthrob. So this tory woman I helped out today is related to Osbourne, and said he wants to come along to the Midland for afternoon tea with Shirl, to meet his Number 1 Fan.

Get yer dancing trousers on Shirl - you've pulled!  











_* She is going to give me such a kicking for this! _


----------



## Shirl (Sep 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> So this tory woman I helped out today is related to Osbourne,


Pfft, sounds to me like you and this tory woman were cosying up together


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 30, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Pfft, sounds to me like you and this tory woman were cosying up together


 
Yes, to set you up on a blind date with Georgy boy.  

I know if I actually was able to do that you really would kill me!  Drowned in mysterious circumstances off the coast of Morecambe.


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Yes, to set you up on a blind date with Georgy boy.
> 
> I know if I actually was able to do that you really would kill me!  Drowned in mysterious circumstances off the coast of Morecambe.


nah, the sands would do their mysterious work on you..


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 2, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Yeah, I invited him, as I know Shirl has a crush on him, *with the posters on her bedroom wall* and all that.  She confessed to me that she'd love to meet her heartthrob. So this tory woman I helped out today is related to Osbourne, and said he wants to come along to the Midland for afternoon tea with Shirl, to meet his Number 1 Fan.
> 
> Get yer dancing trousers on Shirl - you've pulled!
> 
> ...



Bedroom_ ceiling _mate, get it right.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 3, 2013)

Are you coming Frances Lengel?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 3, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Are you coming Frances Lengel?



The midland where Shirl?


----------



## Shirl (Oct 3, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> The midland where Shirl?


The Midland Hotel in Morecambe chuck  go on, come for tea


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 3, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> The midland where Shirl?


 
Not the Midland in Manchester - that'd be quite dear I'd guess.  Although I vaguely recall that was where some weird bloke offered me to stay with him at if I agreed to him paying me £200 for a fuck.  Like a fool I turned him down - that was a fair bit of cash in those days.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 3, 2013)

Shirl said:


> The Midland Hotel in Morecambe chuck  go on, come for tea



If I've got the busfare maybe. Nice one for inviting me though - I'll try to have it. It'd be nice to see you again but while I'm sober this time and plus I wouldn't mind bumping into fellow mundane northern chronicler   cyberfairy  to ask her about that unicycle emptiness blog thingy she's got on her tagline - Which I think is mint. So yeah, I will try to be there - I'll let you know for definite nearer the time.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 3, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Not the Midland in Manchester - that'd be quite dear I'd guess.  Although I vaguely recall that was where some weird bloke offered me to stay with him at if I agreed to him paying me £200 for a fuck.  Like a fool I turned him down - that was a fair bit of cash in those days.


Would you like me to be your pimp? I'm sure we could come to a reasonable arrangement


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 3, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Would you like me to be your pimp? I'm sure we could come to a reasonable arrangement


 
You mean you'd be my Cynthia Payne? Allegedly.






What cut do you need, and when do I start? 

You'd need to open a proper brothel to provide me with working premises.  Allegedly.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 3, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You mean you'd be my Cynthia Payne?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus, I'd be nicer than her   I'd just want you to get your worth.  I'd only take enough for a new frock every now and again


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 3, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Jesus, I'd be nicer than her   I'd just want you to get your worth.  I'd only take enough for a new frock every now and again


 
But I want to you to be my brothel keeper. You'd need to be fierce to keep out the riff raff. 

But say a cut of 0.05%?  Enough for a frock now and again (admittedly, that might take you about 500 years to get enough to buy one).  Sadly I'm at the age where I'd probably have to pay people to shag me rather than the other way round.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 3, 2013)

And I don't think I'd make a very good rent boy as I'm just too old.  The seediest pub in the gay village in Manchester is Paddy's Goose - a strange mix of older men and rent boys the last time I went in.  I went in there innocently once years ago when I were a lad without knowing what it was like, and wondered why all the older blokes were eyeing my up.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 3, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And I don't think I'd make a very good rent boy as I'm just too old.  The seediest pub in the gay village in Manchester is Paddy's Goose - a strange mix of older men and rent boys the last time I went in.  I went in there innocently once years ago when I were a lad without knowing what it was like, and wondered why all the older blokes were eyeing my up.


Jesus. You have no idea. You are a lovely bloke. Men would be queueing up for you. I'm coming over all caring now, go on then, I'll be your pimp for free and keep out the riff raff


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 3, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Jesus. You have no idea. You are a lovely bloke. Men would be queueing up for you. I'm coming over all caring now, go on then, I'll be your pimp for free and keep out the riff raff


 
Excellent - the sympathy approach worked and made you all maternal, and now I get to keep all the money!


----------



## Shirl (Oct 3, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Excellent - the sympathy approach worked and made you all maternal, and now I get to keep all the money!


Fuck  you got me there


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 3, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Fuck  you got me there


 
I'm not as daft as I look!


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 4, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> If I've got the busfare maybe. Nice one for inviting me though - I'll try to have it. It'd be nice to see you again but while I'm sober this time and plus I wouldn't mind bumping into fellow mundane northern chronicler   cyberfairy  to ask her about that unicycle emptiness blog thingy she's got on her tagline - Which I think is mint. So yeah, I will try to be there - I'll let you know for definite nearer the time.


Thankyou for heads up  I will be there and was hoping fellow Mundaners would be too- be good to meet you


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 5, 2013)

I've dug out the menus for afternoon tea and the Rotunda Bar so people can have a look. 

http://englishlakes.co.uk/downloads/midland/MID-Afternoon-Tea recipe-souvenir-cards-June-2013.pdf

http://englishlakes.co.uk/downloads/midland/mid-bar-menu-july-2012.pdf


----------



## Shirl (Oct 5, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've dug out the menus for afternoon tea and the Rotunda Bar so people can have a look.
> 
> http://englishlakes.co.uk/downloads/midland/MID-Afternoon-Tea recipe-souvenir-cards-June-2013.pdf
> 
> http://englishlakes.co.uk/downloads/midland/mid-bar-menu-july-2012.pdf


Do you reckon we will need to book for afternoon tea? I might give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 5, 2013)

has anybody mentioned the fact that the sculptures at the midland were done by a bloke who raped his kids and his dogs?


----------



## Shirl (Oct 5, 2013)

discokermit said:


> has anybody mentioned the fact that the sculptures at the midland were done by a bloke who raped his kids and his dogs?


No. Who was he


----------



## discokermit (Oct 5, 2013)

eric gill, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Gill_at_the_Midland_Hotel,_Morecambe


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 5, 2013)

discokermit said:


> has anybody mentioned the fact that the sculptures at the midland were done by a bloke who raped his kids and his dogs?


...finally!

I was wondering when he'd get a mention.....created the Gill Sans font too


----------



## killer b (Oct 5, 2013)

eric gill's work is all over the place because, as well as being a paedophile and a dog fucker, he was an incredibly talented artist. there's no value in looking at his work any differently at this distance, imo.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 5, 2013)

jus sayin.


and he shagged his sister.


----------



## killer b (Oct 5, 2013)

he shagged anyone or anything he could get his dick in. a revolting character.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 5, 2013)

interesting work though.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 5, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Do you reckon we will need to book for afternoon tea? I might give them a call tomorrow.


Leaving aside dodgy artists, probably a good idea to give them a call about booking. No idea whether that is necessary but worth checking.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 5, 2013)

discokermit said:


> eric gill, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Gill_at_the_Midland_Hotel,_Morecambe


I just a read about him. Blimey! 
It's strange when the first that comes out about someone's perversions comes from their diaries after death. I doubt that abusing your family is all that rare but your dog  I wonder how common that is?
Anyway, it won't put me off my afternoon tea


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 5, 2013)

I am local and did not know about Eric Gill- everytime I am at a dinner party or work conference I now have some small talk.
Horrrid feeling I am meant to be at in-laws in Scotland that weekend but will try and change things around if poss.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 6, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> I am local and did not know about Eric Gill- everytime I am at a dinner party or work conference I now have some small talk.
> Horrrid feeling I am meant to be at in-laws in Scotland that weekend but will try and change things around if poss.




'Yes, I agree, it is lovely font. (pause) Of course, he fucked his dogs!'

crockery smashes


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 8, 2013)

Right, so who is up for this given it is a couple of weeks away?

I'm in, and it would be good to set an itinerary so we can book travel and the like.

Shirl - over to you as organiser!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 8, 2013)

Probably not I'm afraid


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 8, 2013)

But especially for Shirl, I'll bring along this for her mundane photo trek across the sands.

Escape the tide and shifting sands with this beauty:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 8, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Probably not I'm afraid


 
Not even sandcastles and donkeys and rock on the beach?  It would be great if you could come along, but understand of course if you can't.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 8, 2013)

I know, I know, I will probably be on my way to Glasgow that afternoon, or might already be somewhere else in that there Scotland.


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 8, 2013)

Do they have those sand-timers or is one expected to guesstimate infusion times?


----------



## Shirl (Oct 8, 2013)

I will call the hotel tomorrow or Thursday at the latest.

As it's a Sunday and some folk will need to get up on Monday morning, I was imagining an afternoon beach stroll, a bit of a mooch around the sea front, afternoon tea at the Midland and a drink afterwards but not staying late.
Of course, it may be raining and we may have to stay in a pub all afternoon.
Also, some folk might just want to enjoy Morecambe and skip the afternoon tea bit.
I think we should make it fairly fluid...

As for myself. I have an idea that I would like to drink a cocktail, on a balcony, looking out to sea from the Midland. If I could manage to smoke a Sobranie cocktail cigarette (I don't usually smoke) at the same time I'd be very happy but none of this may be possible. Do you know if that's likely cyberfairy? 
I don't especially want to spend a lot of time in the Midland apart from the afternoon tea as I imagine it's quite expensive so I reckon a decent pub would be good if anyone knows of one 

How's that for a bit of a plan?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 8, 2013)

Sounds like a plan.  And it would be an absolute tragedy if it was raining and we had to spend all afternoon in a pub.  I would be inconsolable.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 8, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Sounds like a plan.  And it would be an absolute tragedy if it was raining and we had to spend all afternoon in a pub.  I would be inconsolable.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 8, 2013)

North West England.  Late October.  Chance of rain?  100%.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 8, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Do they have those sand-timers or is one expected to guesstimate infusion times?


 
You mean timing the tea infusion?  3-5 minutes usually does the trick, and we've all got stopwatches on our phones so nae bother.


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 8, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I will call the hotel tomorrow or Thursday at the latest.
> 
> As it's a Sunday and some folk will need to get up on Monday morning, I was imagining an afternoon beach stroll, a bit of a mooch around the sea front, afternoon tea at the Midland and a drink afterwards but not staying late.
> Of course, it may be raining and we may have to stay in a pub all afternoon.
> ...


 
list of Pubs nearby

Palatine and Smuggler's Den are worth a look imho

Eric Bartholemew is a crappy lil' Wetherspoons known for people dipping bags and pockets and long waits for food
Last time I went in the Chieftain I was offered drugs within 1 minute


----------



## killer b (Oct 8, 2013)

chieftain it is then.


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 8, 2013)

Palatine is lovely and does very good pizza- the amusement arcade that has the chippy in the back nearby is also very good. Have horrid feeling we can't make it now though on that weekend as our car is fucked and so need to use it to see family  in Scotland  before it dies completely. This idea might backfire somewhere on a lonely A road near Dumfries.


----------



## pogo 10 (Oct 8, 2013)

killer b said:


> I used to go raving at the midland in the 90s. Very odd parties.


they were very odd indeed.


----------



## pogo 10 (Oct 8, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I'm going to go. I may even have a cocktail or two afterwards, or not if I drive rather than train. cyberfairy will come along at some point too.
> Anyone fancy long us? I have no idea of a date though. Could be a Monday, Thursday, Saturday or Sunday for me


Brings back happy memories.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 8, 2013)

Bit far from here


----------



## aqua (Oct 9, 2013)

Would love to but it's too far


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 9, 2013)

I'd need a time machine to get there. 

As a very small kid I remember the place at the tail-end of its glory days, when there were two piers, its own illuminations and northern factories would shut down for their workers to have a fortnight's holiday. Now it's the Ms Havisham of seaside resorts. 

*More tea boy?*


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm looking forward to going to Morecambe as I've never been there before.  Been to most of the rest of the Lancashire coast, but for some reason missed that bit out completely. 

The only thing I know about Morecambe is that it used to be described as the antidepressant prescription capital of the country.  No idea whether that was true though.


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 9, 2013)

i'm going to shamefully bow out now - should've booked my travel earlier, and i'm trying to be all sensible and grown up 
give my love to morecambe and raise a tea to the sands for me please! and enjoy, obviously


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm planning on booking my train ticket - probably later this week after Shirl has had the chance to speak to the hotel to check the bits and bobs out.  The journey from Manchester looks weirdly disjointed, with multiple legs, and the depending on arrival time the journey times vary hugely - from 1 hour 30 minutes at best, to 5 hours and 2 minutes.  Bloody hell - I could walk quicker than that! 

So can we sort out a time when we plan to meet in Morecambe?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 9, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> i'm going to shamefully bow out now - should've booked my travel earlier, and i'm trying to be all sensible and grown up
> give my love to morecambe and raise a tea to the sands for me please! and enjoy, obviously


 
We can make a sandcastle in your honour and post a picture of it!


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2013)

I have just phoned the Midland Hotel and there were not many spaces left for afternoon tea. I have booked a table for four at 4pm. I was told there may be other smaller tables available but all the big tables were taken and the sun terrace where they serve afternoon tea is almost full.
It's £16.50 for afternoon tea which I sort of expected but it's a lot for tea so I won't be going back again in a hurry. 
Anyway, as I say, I've booked a table for four and I think other four people and two people tables will go quickly. Me and wolfie will want two places on the table and as farmerbarleymow is the only other definite that I'm aware of one of the places is his if he wants it. Other one is up for grabs. killer b, you still coming?
Anyone else wanting to go for afternoon tea needs to book quickly.
the number is 08458501240
I think the sittings are quite short so we should be in and out in an hour and into the pub.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> So can we sort out a time when we plan to meet in Morecambe?


I think we would get there about 1.30ish.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 9, 2013)

Cheers for ringing them Shirl. 

I know what you mean - steep for a brew.  I'll bring a flask - I'm sure I can sneakily pour a cup of tea under the tablecloth. 

Ta for the time too - I can get to the station at 13:16.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Cheers for ringing them Shirl.
> 
> I know what you mean - steep for a brew.  I'll bring a flask - I'm sure I can sneakily pour a cup of tea under the tablecloth.
> 
> Ta for the time too - I can get to the station at 13:16.


It does look lovely though.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 9, 2013)

Shirl said:


> It does look lovely though.


 
It bloody well should be at that price!


----------



## killer b (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm definitely definite shirl! My month is planned around this...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 9, 2013)

Do we need to pay deposits to confirm the booking by the way? No problem if we do.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Do we need to pay deposits to confirm the booking by the way? No problem if we do.





killer b said:


> I'm definitely definite shirl! My month is planned around this...



No deposit needed. Are we a table then?


----------



## killer b (Oct 9, 2013)

looks like it darling. x

will we have to dress up?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 9, 2013)

killer b said:


> looks like it darling. x
> 
> will we have to dress up?


 
That's my worry - I have a natural aversion to being smartly dressed!


----------



## killer b (Oct 9, 2013)

oh, i don't at all.


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 9, 2013)

£16.50 is a bargain at Claridge's it's £50.


----------



## killer b (Oct 9, 2013)

yes, it doesn't sound too much to me, as long as it's decent quality.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2013)

killer b said:


> yes, it doesn't sound too much to me, as long as it's decent quality.


£16.50 sounds ok really. I've also booked afternoon tea at the Richmond Tea Rooms in Manchester. That's for a work do in December but I've no idea what it costs. I've just looked at the site and there's no mention of the price


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's my worry - I have a natural aversion to being smartly dressed!


I just phoned back to ask about dress code. Smart casual


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2013)

killer b will give you sartorial advice farmerbarleymow


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 9, 2013)

Is it in Rotunda Bar? I have been there in allsorts of smelly silly attire and still got seated and fed.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Is it in Rotunda Bar? I have been there in allsorts of smelly silly attire and still got seated and fed.


I don't know what it's called but it's on the sun terrace


----------



## killer b (Oct 9, 2013)

hm, it's a fairly ephemeral concept, smart casual - essentially, either no jeans / trackies (or unfaded jeans perhaps these days), a shirt with a collar of some sort (a polo would do) and shoes. but really, unless you're dressed like a tramp they aren't going to turn you away...


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2013)

killer b said:


> hm, it's a fairly ephemeral concept, smart casual - essentially, either no jeans / trackies (or unfaded jeans perhaps these days), a shirt with a collar of some sort (a polo would do) and shoes. but really, unless you're dressed like a tramp they aren't going to turn you away...


Yes, I guess they say that but they aren't going to be that fussy. I'm not planning on wearing a cocktail frock because it won't be practical for having fun. (unless I stuff one in a carrier bag and change in the bog)  I might wear me tweeds and go as Agatha Christie


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 9, 2013)

I have had a lot of practical fun wearing a cocktail dress  Actually, no, I just got pregnant and the attic remained untanked. Bugger.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 9, 2013)

killer b said:


> hm, it's a fairly ephemeral concept, smart casual - essentially, either no jeans / trackies (or unfaded jeans perhaps these days), a shirt with a collar of some sort (a polo would do) and shoes. but really, unless you're dressed like a tramp they aren't going to turn you away...


 
I hate the term smart casual with a passion because its an oxymoron.  

I'll e-mail them to ask for a specific list of what isn't allowed, as that would be simpler.  If I've got appropriate stuff to wear I'll come, but if not I'll have to drop out I'm afraid.


----------



## killer b (Oct 9, 2013)

it's bollocks mate, just wear whatever. if they don't like it, we can go to the pub.


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 9, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I hate the term smart casual with a passion because its an oxymoron.
> 
> I'll e-mail them to ask for a specific list of what isn't allowed, as that would be simpler.  If I've got appropriate stuff to wear I'll come, but if not I'll have to drop out I'm afraid.


I seriously can't see a slightly paint peeled hotel in Morecambe in a recession being fussy, even if you walked in there in a gimp mask and Levis. I have been to the Rotunda Bar enough times and very laid back in there- lots of festies on etc. Worst comes to the worst, you can always go there with food instead although doubt it would come to that or fuck off to good pizza at Palantine. Pissed off it is the one weekend ever I can't make it despite being down the road.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 9, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm planning on booking my train ticket - probably later this week after Shirl has had the chance to speak to the hotel to check the bits and bobs out.  The journey from Manchester looks weirdly disjointed, with multiple legs, and the depending on arrival time the journey times vary hugely - from 1 hour 30 minutes at best, to 5 hours and 2 minutes.  Bloody hell - I could walk quicker than that!
> 
> So can we sort out a time when we plan to meet in Morecambe?


 
What? Where are you travelling from - Piccadilly?

It is usually one train that takes an hour or so to Lancaster - Ah, it is a Sunday - always a pain in the arse with trains.

I use RedSpottedHanky for trains which gave me (see screenshot) a return from Piccadilly to Lancaster for £16-40   which ain't bad.

You can specify 'no changes'  when searching - the connecting trains often cause the delay - especially from Lancaster to Morecambe.  You could get a cab/bus from Lancaster to the Midland and save loads of time - more dosh though I suppose, well, a cab is --plus then you'd have to get back to the Station from Morecambe.

Unfortunately it is a bit dead on a Sunday train-wise


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 9, 2013)

killer b said:


> it's bollocks mate, just wear whatever. if they don't like it, we can go to the pub.


 


cyberfairy said:


> I seriously can't see a slightly paint peeled hotel in Morecambe in a recession being fussy, even if you walked in there in a gimp mask and Levis. I have been to the Rotunda Bar enough times and very laid back in there- lots of festies on etc. Worst comes to the worst, you can always go there with food instead although doubt it would come to that or fuck off to good pizza at Palantine. Pissed off it is the one weekend ever I can't make it despite being down the road.


 
Right, then I'm going to wear a gimp mask, a mankini and a pair of white stilettos.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 9, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> What? Where are you travelling from - Piccadilly?
> 
> It is usually one train that takes an hour or so to Lancaster - Ah, it is a Sunday - always a pain in the arse with trains.
> 
> ...


 
The trains go from Victoria, and some of them have bus replacement services due to line work between Manchester and Bolton which doesn't help.  I don't mind the time if it is an hour or two, just rather minimise the connections just in case one leg is running late.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 9, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The trains go from Victoria, and some of them have bus replacement services due to line work between Manchester and Bolton which doesn't help.  I don't mind the time if it is an hour or two, just rather minimise the connections just in case one leg is running late.


 

I think you'd be better getting the Piccaddily Train - same price - no changes between Mcr an Lancaster


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 9, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> I think you'd be better getting the Piccaddily Train - same price - no changes between Mcr an Lancaster


 
Ta - I'll have a look - oddly the trainline didn't list any trains from Pic.  Will have another look tomorrow and sort a ticket out.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> I have had a lot of practical fun wearing a cocktail dress  Actually, no, I just got pregnant and the attic remained untanked. Bugger.


That sounds like a good story. You must share it sometime


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Right, then I'm going to wear a gimp mask, a mankini and a pair of white stilettos.


That's my kind of bloke 
Stop worrying. I think smart casual doesn't really mean anything but they like people to look tidy. i.e. not smelling of cow shit and no bailing twine instead if belts.


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 9, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Right, then I'm going to wear a gimp mask, a mankini and a pair of white stilettos.


pics pls


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 9, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> pics pls


 
Jesus, the mind boggles at the thought of me dressed like that!  Pictures would constitute cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 9, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Right, then I'm going to wear a gimp mask, a mankini and a pair of white stilettos.



With that thought in my mind, I'll never get into one of the Gulf States


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 9, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Jesus, the mind boggles at the thought of me dressed like that!  Pictures would constitute cruel and unusual punishment.


well yes. but they'd be entertaining for us


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 9, 2013)

fishfinger said:


> With that thought in my mind, I'll never get into one of the Gulf States


 
Well, dressed like that you might just attract the attention of the passport control people!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 9, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> well yes. but they'd be entertaining for us


 
No. 

As I write, I'm wearing that outfit as it happens.  The mankini is a fetching leopard skin print by the way, with a  fake fur trim.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 9, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> No.
> 
> As I write, I'm wearing that outfit as it happens.  The mankini is a fetching leopard skin print by the way, with a  fake fur trim.



I love when you talk dirty


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 9, 2013)

fishfinger said:


> I love when you talk dirty


 
Did I mention the strategically-placed diamante detailing?  It sets the look off perfectly.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 9, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Did I mention the strategically-placed diamante detailing?  It sets the look off perfectly.



Oooh! you little minx. I'm going to have to have a lie down now <swoon>


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2013)

Behave you two


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 9, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Behave you two



Yes mum


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2013)

fishfinger said:


> Yes mum


----------



## pogo 10 (Oct 9, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I hate the term smart casual with a passion because its an oxymoron.
> 
> I'll e-mail them to ask for a specific list of what isn't allowed, as that would be simpler.  If I've got appropriate stuff to wear I'll come, but if not I'll have to drop out I'm afraid.


As killer b says, if they dont like it just go to the pub.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 9, 2013)

fishfinger said:


> Oooh! you little minx. I'm going to have to have a lie down now <swoon>


 
Flutters eyelashes and swivels hips.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 9, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Flutters eyelashes and swivels hips.



Behave! Mum's already told us off


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 9, 2013)

fishfinger said:


> Behave! Mum's already told us off


 
Sorry Shirl!


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm going to have to swerve this as well I'm afraid. I didn't realise it was a sunday - I go to me mother's on a sunday. Plus, messing about with trains on a sunday and booking tickets and such is all a bit much. And, though I could manage the cost, ATM it's an expense I can't really justify.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 10, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> I'm going to have to swerve this as well I'm afraid. I didn't realise it was a sunday - I go to me mother's on a sunday. Plus, messing about with trains on a sunday and booking tickets and such is all a bit much. And, though I could manage the cost, ATM it's an expense I can't really justify.


Sorry you're not coming Frances. It does look like a difficult place to get to by train. 
Anway, see you in Manc in December


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh yeah, I'll be there for the piss up, don't worry about that.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 16, 2013)

I've just realised I've still got to get my train ticket. 

Where are we planning to meet once we get to Morecambe?  The train station if most of us are training it, or somewhere else perhaps?


----------



## Shirl (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm not sure as I don't know Morecambe. We will drive as I think wolfie is planning on bringing the dogs so they can have a run on the beach. If it's going to rain all day I doubt he'll bring them but we'll still drive up. I'm open to any suggestions including at the stain if that's easiest.


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 17, 2013)

Yum


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 17, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I'm not sure as I don't know Morecambe. We will drive as I think wolfie is planning on bringing the dogs so they can have a run on the beach. If it's going to rain all day I doubt he'll bring them but we'll still drive up. I'm open to any suggestions including at the stain if that's easiest.


 
No problem.  I'll send you my number by PM so you can track me down on the day if need be.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 17, 2013)

Here is the weather forecast, from Metcheck.  Bring your waterproofs!


----------



## Shirl (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks like rain then


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 17, 2013)

purple rain, even.


----------



## killer b (Oct 17, 2013)

i don't think i've ever been to morecambe and it not rain tbf.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 17, 2013)

We can still have a wander on the beach though - as my mam used to tell us, we're not made of sugar so we won't melt.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 17, 2013)

Here is the Met Office forecast:


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 19, 2013)

Doh. I had forgotten about this. I'm taking skaterboy to planet nerd in the morning again. What time are you meeting?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 19, 2013)

The plan is to arrive at the seaside around 1/1.30 ish, and I think our booking at the Midland is for 4, so sandcastles, skinny dipping, and the like before we head to the hotel.  The tea thing is quite brief I recall, so we'll then move on to a pub.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 20, 2013)

The latest weather forecast, from a few minutes ago.  Not much change - still rainy.  Oh well! 

Met Office:



Metcheck:


----------



## killer b (Oct 20, 2013)

it is fortunate I found a brolly on the bus on Friday.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 20, 2013)

I am just in from skateboring and I'm off down the plotment for a day of digging. Have a fab time you lot. If i'd been a bit more organised I'd of come


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 20, 2013)

Just caught my train with 30 seconds to spare. Had to fight past all the idiots dawdling in Piccadilly.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 20, 2013)

Some sunny spells in Wigan. Fingers crossed, although just pulling into Preston and it's a bit cloudier.


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 20, 2013)

have a lovely afternoon peeps.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 20, 2013)

We're sat in the hotel now waiting for our afternoon tea. A bit wet out today, but a good day.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh what a luvverly time we had at the seaside 
Morecambe was wet but fun. The Midland Hotel was amazing. The afternoon tea was....  and  I've never eaten so many cakes in one go 
I think farmerbarleymow may be posting some photos. I may post some too but mine won't be so good


----------



## killer b (Oct 20, 2013)

i have a photo of the cakes i could post?


----------



## killer b (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## fishfinger (Oct 20, 2013)

Oooooh!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 20, 2013)

I've just got in, and it was, surprise surprise, pissing down in Manchester too when I arrived at the station!  I'll upload my photos but it might be tomorrow before I have time to look through them all, so go for it if you are ready to post cake photos.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 20, 2013)

fishfinger said:


> Oooooh!


 
We had one of those stands each by the way, so it was quite a bargain given all the food.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> We had one of those stands each by the way, so it was quite a bargain given all the food.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 20, 2013)

looks nice
glad you had a good, if somewhat damp, time


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 20, 2013)

We found the best shop in the whole of Morecambe by the way - photo to come later.


----------



## killer b (Oct 20, 2013)

i loved the hotel, it's much prettier than last time i was there. noncey eric's reliefs are magnificent.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> We found the best shop in the whole of Morecambe by the way - photo to come later.



selling?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 20, 2013)

killer b said:


> i loved the hotel, it's much prettier than last time i was there. noncey eric's reliefs are magnificent.


 
And Shirl's dogs were quite safe, with noncey Eric being dead and all that.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 20, 2013)

killer b said:


> i loved the hotel, it's much prettier than last time i was there. noncey eric's reliefs are magnificent.


noncey eric's reliefs


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 20, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> selling?


 
To tell you now would be premature.


----------



## killer b (Oct 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And Shirl's dogs were quite safe, with noncey Eric being dead and all that.


it would have been awful for him to have relieved himself with them.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh go on then, seeing as you're gagging for it. 



Every seaside town needs a sex shop, for all that slap and tickle that goes hand in hand with the British seaside resort.


----------



## killer b (Oct 20, 2013)

oh my word, i've only just worked out the pun. that's magnificent.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 20, 2013)

killer b said:


> oh my word, i've only just worked out the pun. that's magnificent.


 
But clearly they have a collective lack of libido in Morecambe - it was around 3pm we passed this shop, and sadly it was shut.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 20, 2013)

killer b said:


> oh my word, i've only just worked out the pun. that's magnificent.





farmerbarleymow said:


> But clearly they have a collective lack of libido in Morecambe - it was around 3pm we passed this shop, and sadly it was shut.



Sunday.
Pissing it down.
In October.
IN MORECAMBE!
There's a whole lot of fuck all going on.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 20, 2013)

I trust we're going to have a photo of you all dancing round Eric's statue. It's Morecambe law, isn't it?
And that afternoon tea looked ace!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 20, 2013)

Espresso said:


> I trust we're going to have a photo of you all dancing round Eric's statue. It's Morecambe law, isn't it?
> And that afternoon tea looked ace!



That's Tuesday's!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 20, 2013)

Espresso said:


> I trust we're going to have a photo of you all dancing round Eric's statue. It's Morecambe law, isn't it?
> And that afternoon tea looked ace!


 
And it was raining, so no!  But here is a picture instead.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 20, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Sunday.
> Pissing it down.
> In October.
> IN MORECAMBE!
> There's a whole lot of fuck all going on.


 
All the more reason to get jiggy I would have thought? I was conceived during power cuts during strikes in the 1970s, so clearly people resort to this sort of thing when they are bored.


----------



## killer b (Oct 20, 2013)

christ. reckon we're on the verge of a population boom from morecambe then...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> All the more reason to get jiggy I would have thought? I was conceived during power cuts during strikes in the 1970s, so clearly people resort to this sort of thing when they are bored.



Would I have to take my kagoul off?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 20, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Would I have to take my kagoul off?


 
Not if you don't want to. But the rustling might be a bit off putting.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 20, 2013)

And here is the mighty Sulky Bird!  This was presumably meant as a public work of art, but we all felt it was, well, a bit rubbish.  It looks like something you'd buy at a second rate sculpture outlet, to be hidden out of site in a large bad taste back garden, but no, Morecambe council has put it in pride of place on the breakwater for all to see.  Clearly they have no shame!

I prefer it in the first picture, as the rubbish weather made it look even more miserable, as if was thinking 'what have I done to deserve being put here?'.  But I'll leave it to you to decide.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 20, 2013)

Covert GCHQ sigint station, fiendishly disguised as a gigantic tube of Polos.  Who would have ever guessed its real purpose? Clever buggers those people at GCHQ.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 20, 2013)

A ferry leaving Blackpool after delivering 15 million Kiss Me Quick hats, in the rain.  You can see how rubbish the weather was at this point in the day.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 20, 2013)

Espresso said:


> I trust we're going to have a photo of you all dancing round Eric's statue. It's Morecambe law, isn't it?
> And that afternoon tea looked ace!



We were heading for our afternoon tea as we passed Eric's statue and I was herding 'em up because I didn't want to be late. No time for a dance round Eric then 
The afternoon tea was well worth getting there for, I had 4 cakes and 2 scones with jam and cream  not to mention all the dainty sarnies


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 20, 2013)

The nice staircase inside the hotel.

Shirl - my photo of the outside as we left after the cocktail didn't come out well.  I think the flash swamped it a bit too much.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 20, 2013)

Metal cormorants on the jetty, and one of a number on the railing uprights.  These were much nicer than Sulky Bird.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 20, 2013)

Nice old lighthouse on the jetty.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 20, 2013)

Breakwater rocks on the jetty, exposed by low tide, covered in seaweed.



And a close up.


----------



## killer b (Oct 20, 2013)

staircase is fantastic, cheers. did you get any of noncey eric's stuff?


----------



## oryx (Oct 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And here is the mighty Sulky Bird!  This was presumably meant as a public work of art, but we all felt it was, well, a bit rubbish.  It looks like something you'd buy at a second rate sculpture outlet, to be hidden out of site in a large bad taste back garden, but no, Morecambe council has put it in pride of place on the breakwater for all to see.  Clearly they have no shame!
> 
> I prefer it in the first picture, as the rubbish weather made it look even more miserable, as if was thinking 'what have I done to deserve being put here?'.  But I'll leave it to you to decide.
> 
> ...


 
Sulky Bird reminds me of Courgette Penguin at the Lambeth Country Show (c. 2005 or summat).


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 20, 2013)

Heysham Nuclear Power Station, the source of Morecambe's energy.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 20, 2013)

killer b said:


> staircase is fantastic, cheers. did you get any of noncey eric's stuff?


 
No I didn't sadly.


----------



## killer b (Oct 20, 2013)

i'll pinch some off the internet then.

this is the ceiling above the staircase:


----------



## killer b (Oct 20, 2013)

who will blow my weathered horn?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 20, 2013)

Here is a northern relic Shirl.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 20, 2013)

killer b said:


> staircase is fantastic, cheers. did you get any of noncey eric's stuff?


 
Apologies - just found these two (slightly blurry) pictures of the mural at the top of the staircase.


----------



## killer b (Oct 20, 2013)

have you had a look at the ribapix site? there's some fantastic photos that weren't up on the wall. i wish the lobby was still like this


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 20, 2013)

Not had chance to look at that yet - will do tomorrow though.


----------



## killer b (Oct 20, 2013)

and there's more shots of the mural they're recreating


----------



## killer b (Oct 20, 2013)

noncey eric's relief at the back there.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 20, 2013)

killer b said:


> noncey eric's relief at the back there.


 
I think the word 'relief' combined with 'noncey eric' is somewhat uncomfortable! 

At least there weren't any dogs depicted in the mural!


----------



## discokermit (Oct 20, 2013)

you can see the fellers cock and bollocks in the blow my horn picture. that rascally old dog bummer.


----------



## killer b (Oct 21, 2013)

the reliefs in the philharmonic hall in liverpool are edmund c thompson btw farmer - i remembered i took a pic when i was there a few weeks ago.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 21, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And it was raining, so no!  But here is a picture instead.
> 
> View attachment 42164



Last time I saw him, he was alive, and eating breakfast at the Midland Hotel - trufax (circa 1982).


----------



## Shirl (Oct 21, 2013)

Sorry this is such a poor photo after all farmerbarleymow's and killer b's good ones but this is the the best I can do


----------



## Shirl (Oct 21, 2013)

This photo came out all wrong but I like it. It's a wet Sunday night in Morecambe


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 21, 2013)

Shirl said:


> This photo came out all wrong but I like it. It's a wet Sunday night in Morecambe


 
I think your photo came out right - it was raining so hard after all that it made the light blur.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 21, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Sorry this is such a poor photo after all farmerbarleymow's and killer b's good ones but this is the the best I can do


 
Don't be so bloody daft!  Every photo is good, and none of us are experts in photography - so post away.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 21, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Sorry this is such a poor photo after all farmerbarleymow's and killer b's good ones but this is the the best I can do





farmerbarleymow said:


> Don't be so bloody daft!  Every photo is good, and none of us are experts in photography - so post away.



indeed.

it would have been nice if you had shifted the cars out of the way first, but don't suppose you had a tow truck handy.

i prefer photos with people (to some extent) in them 

and that style / era of building was designed to have a look after dark as well - you've caught that.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 21, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> indeed.
> 
> it would have been nice if you had shifted the cars out of the way first, but don't suppose you had a tow truck handy.
> 
> ...


 
Indeed.  A photo is a photo.  I've dug out the one I took at the same time as Shirl's (we both took one in the dark and that was the one that didn't turn out for me), and mine is pretty much the same, just a wee bit wider. 



And look at those two wrong 'uns loitering outside.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 21, 2013)

I've still got to go through my pictures of the sands before posting - hopefully tomorrow.  

I know killer b was equally interested as me in the black and white quality of the sands.


----------



## killer b (Oct 21, 2013)

yeah, i'd like some big high definition pics of the sand. it looked unreal.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 21, 2013)

killer b said:


> yeah, i'd like some big high definition pics of the sand. it looked unreal.


 
They look lovely - I'll post the ones which are good. Let me know if you want the full res pics by e-mail.


----------

